# Wild Rice Soup



## FraidKnot (Sep 28, 2006)

While on the road with my SO, John, who is a freelance artist, we found ourselves in Minnesota for an art show.  It's not the first time we've been there, mind you, but we ate at a place that served a great wild rice soup which we had a starter.  I've made this before but I cheated and used Uncle Ben's mix.  This is *real* wild rice soup:

Wild Rice Soup

1/4 c. butter
1/4 c. raw wild rice
1/2 c. slivered almonds
1/2 c. diced onions
1/2 c. diced celery
1/2 c. grated carrots
4-1/2 c. chicken or vegetable stock
1/2 tsp. pepper
1 tsp. salt
1 Tbs. chopped fresh parsley
3-4 tsp. cornstarch
2 c. whipping cream

In a deep saucepan, cook the wild rice and almonds in butter for a minute, then add the onion, celery and carrots and saute for 2-3 minutes or until the onion is translucent. Add the stock. Season with salt & pepper.  Cover and simmer the soup for 1-1/2 hours. Make a slurry with the cornstarch and 1 cup of the whipping cream and gradually stir this into the hot soup to thicken. Stir in the remaining cream and heat through. Top with chopped fresh parsley and serve.

Fraidy


----------



## candelbc (Sep 28, 2006)

I LOVE Wild Rice Soup.. Just can't go wrong.. Thanks for posting the recipe. 

-Brad


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I've never had this, it sounds really good. Anyone here try it?


----------



## Wyogal (Mar 21, 2009)

I usually cook my wild rice separately, strain the black water off, then add it to a cream of chicken soup (kind of like what you have).


----------



## Katie H (Mar 21, 2009)

I have at least a half dozen recipes for wild rice soup...all delicious and all different.  I love wild rice soup.


----------

